# Must Get Seikos



## radicalpj10

What is your top seikos that everyone should have if they are seiko fans?


----------



## SEIKO7A38




----------



## Roger the Dodger

If I could afford one, a Grand Seiko, but more realistically, one of these...SKZ 251J1


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Roger the Dodger said:


> If I could afford one ....


With your particular penchant for Yellow, Roger .... You need one of these:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Well I do have a yellow Seiko, but not as sophisticated as that one, Paul, and IIRC, you advised me how to fix it when I got it about 18 months ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## JWL940

I suppose everybody has started with a 6309, I certainly did and it just made me hungry for more (but not an automatic). Roger's SKZ is nice, very nice, but having to change the day and date every time I give it an airing would drive me nuts.

I currently have a kinetic 5M43 that I love (apart from the Pepsi) but am now looking for a stable mate in either a 7548 or a 7c43 (black bezel and jubilee bracelet). They must be out there somewhere but where and who was it that said the fun is in the chase? Not in my books it isn't!


----------



## tixntox

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


 :acute:  :yahoo: 7A28 ? :blow: Just kidding! :stop: :fish:

Mike


----------



## hippo

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


:lol:


----------



## tixntox

If you're into classic, collectable big and heavy ...........










I have two of these now! (6138-3002) One on each wrist to keep my balance! :lookaround:

Mike


----------



## Andy Tims

I'd say a Samurai, MM300 an SKX007 or 009 would make a damn fine set in terms of modern.

In terms of vintage the 6138-3002 & 8020 are great watches & some of the bull heads are really cool too.

If you've got plenty to spend a Spring Drive or GS or 2 would top the whole lot off nicely.


----------



## mrteatime

Andy Tims said:


> I'd say a Samurai, MM300 an SKX007 or 009 would make a damn fine set in terms of modern.
> 
> In terms of vintage the 6138-3002 & 8020 are great watches & some of the bull heads are really cool too.


what he said  plus would add a 6309or if your flush then a marinemaster should be on the list


----------



## mach 0.0013137

tixntox said:


> If you're into classic, collectable big and heavy ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two of these now! (6138-3002) One on each wrist to keep my balance! :lookaround:
> 
> Mike


I`ll second that...

*Seiko 6138-3002, 21 Jewels, made in May 1977*










Excellent watches unk:


----------



## Mutley

What every collection should have despite what Mac says


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Mutley said:


> What every collection should


only if you want everyone with any taste to laugh at :rofl: or or throw up on :yucky:

... you :taunt:


----------



## louiswu

Another 6138-3002 fan here. Nickname 'Jumbo', at 42mm they'd be considered pretty small these days.

I love 'em, and also have 2 of them. Intended one to provide spares for the other, but they both get regular use.










My only other Seiko also happens to be quite yellow.

SKXA35 7S26










I think this one gets called the Bumblebee. I was perusing all the black varieties of this design (SKX007 etc), and this bright thing really caught my eye.

Cheap as chips, solid, reliable..and very yellow.


----------



## tall_tim

My favourite Seiko...


----------



## wookie

this one or a close variant would be nice,


----------



## Daveinspain

6309/6105 Hybrid and a Bullhead B)


----------



## Big Bad Boris

My first Seiko was a 6139, and I've now got a few more of that Calibre.

My favourite by a country mile is my 6105-8110.

I've also got 3 6138's, the latest being a 6138-3002 which is awaiting a lot of fettling. I've just got to get myself into the zen state of mind to start the work.


----------



## hippo

May I add this one to the mix? Seiko 6306, I miss mine


----------



## hippo

Oh, and everyone needs a Panda too


----------



## tixntox

louiswu said:


> Another 6138-3002 fan here. Nickname 'Jumbo', at 42mm they'd be considered pretty small these days.
> 
> I love 'em, and also have 2 of them. Intended one to provide spares for the other, but they both get regular use.


I wonder how many other folks have twins in their collection? Apart from the obvious! 

Mike


----------



## Bladerunner

6138 - 0011...


----------



## normdiaz

This unobtrusive chrono: (6M26-8050)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

hippo said:


> Oh, and everyone needs a Panda too


One day I hope to add one to my collection :wub:


----------



## Guest




----------



## watchking1

Seiko Fishing Master. I don't wear it much because I have the white dial/hands syndrome but still very nice indeed.


----------



## BroDave

Surely...


----------



## Davey P

This is the only Seiko in my collection, acquired from a member on here and still one of my favourites:










I don't wear it very often, but every time I put it on it feels very special :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeKaye

BroDave said:


> Surely...


Love them. I keep on watching those on eBay and they go for a pretty penny, but one day I will have one.


----------



## martinzx

So many to chose from...........

but if like Vintage, (6138-3002)


----------



## Roger the Dodger

BroDave said:


> Surely...


Mine says Hi!


----------



## SlimJim16v

What about the MOD RAF/RN versions of the 7T27 and 7A28?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

tixntox said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :acute:  :yahoo: 7A28 ? :blow: Just kidding! :stop: :fish:
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Funny you should write that, Mike.  My very first 7A*2*8 arrived this afternoon. :grin:



tixntox said:


> I wonder how many other folks have twins in their collection? Apart from the obvious!
> 
> Mike


The odd 'Doubles'







'Triplets' and even 'Quadruplets'. :gossip:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SlimJim16v said:


> What about the MOD RAF/RN versions of the 7T27 and 7A28?


What about them ? Unless of course you're one of these 'Military Watch' saddo's. :comando:


----------



## SlimJim16v

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SlimJim16v said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the MOD RAF/RN versions of the 7T27 and 7A28?
> 
> 
> 
> What about them ? Unless of course you're one of these 'Military Watch' saddo's. :comando:
Click to expand...

I would say at least one of them is a must have. Unless of course you're one of thos 'non military watch saddos' :wink2:

If I was, I'd have paid the extra and got an MOD version, even though nobody can see the back when I'm wearing it.


----------



## Andy Tims

Nice Samurai in the sales section


----------



## SEIKO7A38

watchking1 said:


> Seiko Fishing Master. I don't wear it much because I have the white dial/hands syndrome but still very nice indeed.


Bit opportunistic, methinks, Skip.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> watchking1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Fishing Master. I don't wear it much because I have the white dial/hands syndrome but still very nice indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit opportunistic, methinks, Skip.
Click to expand...

Perhaps not, it seems. :shocking: See: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190577706738?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1654wt_934


----------



## Dick Browne

Hmm... 6217?



















Some 6138's










Some 6139's










A nice big Bellmatic










TBC...


----------



## Dick Browne

A couple of divers










How about a Mapmeter?










Ooh, a whole selection!










And a bunch of projects










Seriously, don't even start this unless you have a spare shelf, it's addictive! I have about 40 working Seiko's - mostly vintage, some modern divers, but a couple of really nice 6105's, and a 62MAS, Bullheads - both colours in mint condition, and a similarly minty UFO, Pogue etc, which I won't wear as they're too good, so I also have a "real-world" equivalent of each of those, which I can wear. In addition to the working watches, I've got about a dozen projects on the go.

I bought a boat because it's a cheaper hobby


----------



## Retronaut

Everything suggested so far looks great plus you can further muddy the waters / widen your collection by having untouched + modded versions of a few! :to_become_senile:










Good luck!


----------



## woody77

hi i like most old seiko this is one of my fays as i love the strap on this 1972 bell-matic not the best watch on show here by a long way but i like a lot there a few on this post that i would like to have! all the best woody77. and this one if you like a newer watch.


----------



## martinzx

Or perhaps a Monaco ? :thumbsup:


----------



## jaslfc5

so many to choose really.










at least one of those imo but all are very classy.

divers watches too 6105 if your pockets are deep enough 6309's are affordable and you are not a collector unless youve owned a monster at least once ,dont listen to mach he wears 2 watches at the same time.

ultimately seikos are so affordable and readily available that budget permitting its possible to build up your favs very easily .so buy as many as you can.


----------



## bowie

i have a black monster that i a have on now,and this one,










bowie


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Some really nice vintage models showing up in this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daveinspain

bowie said:


> i have a black monster that i a have on now,and this one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowie


That 4 o'clock date is really effective.


----------



## gaz64

Daveinspain said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have a black monster that i a have on now,and this one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowie
> 
> 
> 
> That 4 o'clock date is really effective.
Click to expand...

 Not for me a date window should be at 3 or 6 anything else is just wrong-er than the wrong-est thing you can think of


----------



## Bladerunner

Another 6138 I had, the 0020 also known as the Tokei Zara (Watchbowl) or Fujitsobo (Barnacle):


----------



## Barryboy

I've moved a few on so I'm down to nine Seikos at the moment...

Here are my yellow ones:










SKX007 as modded by Mr Teatime










7A28 - not sure of the year for this one.

Rob


----------



## Stinch

My must get was the SKX013. I had one a while back but it wasnâ€™t a good example, mainly I think because of quality control on some Seikos assembled outside of Japan as the SKX013 is. I had always wanted another but Iâ€™d heard that the model was to be discontinued.

I had searched occasionally without luck but on Sunday discovered an on line/ebay shop in the UK with some new stock. I spoke to the seller yesterday, they were a pleasure to deal with, the watch arrived today and itâ€™s a good one! :clapping:


----------



## martinzx

Bladerunner said:


> Another 6138 I had, the 0020 also known as the Tokei Zara (Watchbowl) or Fujitsobo (Barnacle):


 :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:


----------



## Deco

Understated quality and great wrist presence. My 42mm 7S36-03J0 is currently on a 22mm Di-Modell Chronissimo, but my camera batteries are dead, so some old pictures:


----------



## woody77

hi only got this today nice size for a old seiko and i just love these old seiko straps all the best woody77


----------



## mrteatime

Barryboy said:


> I've moved a few on so I'm down to nine Seikos at the moment...
> 
> Here are my yellow ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKX007 as modded by Mr Teatime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7A28 - not sure of the year for this one.
> 
> Rob


i love that yellow 007....i must do myself one again....looks way better with that bezel insert


----------



## stradacab

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :acute:  :yahoo: 7A28 ? :blow: Just kidding! :stop: :fish:
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you should write that, Mike.  My very first 7A*2*8 arrived this afternoon. :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many other folks have twins in their collection? Apart from the obvious!
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The odd 'Doubles'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Triplets' and even 'Quadruplets'. :gossip:
Click to expand...

The time, dates and even the second hands are in the same position- You've got to get out of the house more!! :thumbup:


----------



## Retronaut

:derisive:



stradacab said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :acute:  :yahoo: 7A28 ? :blow: Just kidding! :stop: :fish:
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you should write that, Mike.  My very first 7A*2*8 arrived this afternoon. :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many other folks have twins in their collection? Apart from the obvious!
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The odd 'Doubles'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Triplets' and even 'Quadruplets'. :gossip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The time, dates and even the second hands are in the same position- You've got to get out of the house more!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

or put the batteries back in! :derisive:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Seems to be working fine now. :acute:



mel said:


> Multiquote Not Working?
> 
> Doesn't seem to be this morning - anyone else?


I have actually (long) since sold one of those 7A38-725A's - last October, as it happens. :tongue2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

stradacab said:


> The time, dates and even the second hands are in the same position- You've got to get out of the house more!! :thumbup:


You've got no idea what a pain in the A$$ it is, re-syncing the dates on 120+ 7A38's at the end of a 30-day month ....

Oh Sh!t. September. :sweatdrop:

As for the second hands, many of them stay pretty nigh spot on (or at least +/- 5-10 seconds), once they've been 'tweaked'. 

But just to keep you lot happy, here's another photo.


----------



## tixntox

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> stradacab said:
> 
> 
> 
> The time, dates and even the second hands are in the same position- You've got to get out of the house more!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got no idea what a pain in the A$$ it is, re-syncing the dates on 120+ 7A38's at the end of a 30-day month ....
> 
> Oh Sh!t. September. :sweatdrop:
> 
> As for the second hands, many of them stay pretty nigh spot on (or at least +/- 5-10 seconds), once they've been 'tweaked'.
> 
> But just to keep you lot happy, here's another photo.
Click to expand...

The large chrono second hand on the one on the left just need a slight tweak! 

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38

tixntox said:


> The large chrono second hand on the one on the left just need a slight tweak!


Parallax error, trust me. :grin:


----------



## bpc

Lots of great watches in this thread! Here are the ones I'd never get rid of:

Black-dial 6139-7030 or blue-dial 6139-7070 - Classic auto-chronos from the '70s










6105-8110 - Perfect, unique vintage diver










RAF-issued 7A28-7120 - Best [non-calendar] quartz chrono ever made










7S26-3060 - My first Seiko, and probably the best quality-for-price value of any watch going


----------



## Andy Tims

Took delivery of this last week



















Chuffed :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

bpc said:


> RAF-issued *7A28*-7120 - *Best **[**non-calendar**]** quartz chrono ever made*


I'll allow you that one, Brandon. :thumbsup: :grin: Personally, I much prefer the 'civvy' versions :comando: like the 7A28-7040:










Some much better quality photos of someone else's, and a superb write-up here: http://www.ninanet.net/watches/others13/Mediums/mseiko7a28.html


----------



## Bladerunner

Samurai I used to have...


----------



## SEIKO7A38

If you're into quartz analogue chrono's, another must have for any collection is a Seiko 7T59 1/100s Day/Date. :wub:

After the 7A38, I'd consider this the *second* best quartz analogue day/date chronograph Seiko ever made. :grin:

This is my mint N.O.S. two-tone 7A38-6A00:










Amazing to watch that 1/100s hand whizzing round. :shocking:

And as 'NeddyLad' demonstrates here (at around 3:20 into the video), it has a 'fairly cool demo mode'.


----------



## Worzel

Hi,

Late 40's 'S' with a Seikosha movement.

Perhaps old fashioned by modern standards but I wouldn't swop it for anything out of today's catalog.


----------



## Deco

I'm going to add this, I think underated, model from the sixties:










Dec


----------



## hermann

A lot of very nice Seikos in this thread. It is very hard to decide but right now from my small Seiko-quartz-collection I prefer these two.

7A38-701A from 1983










8229-801B from 1980


----------



## TONY M

First new Seiko that I have owned bought earlier this year, image is slightly photoshopped.

Would love to pick up a second hand OM too!










Tony


----------



## hippo

This thread is dangerous!! I innocently browse through it and............well I wanted one of them so much I had to have it!!










Traded it for my Orsa with our very own Dick Browne (who incidentally is an incredibly nice chap and is also my watch hero!). Sorry it's a bad mobile phone pic  I'll do a better one when I have a mo, however it'll be tricky with that case shape so it'll take me a while!!


----------



## martinzx

hippo said:


> This thread is dangerous!! I innocently browse through it and............well I wanted one of them so much I had to have it!!
> 
> Traded it for my Orsa with our very own Dick Browne (who incidentally is an incredibly nice chap and is also my watch hero!). Sorry it's a bad mobile phone pic  I'll do a better one when I have a mo, however it'll be tricky with that case shape so it'll take me a while!!


Oh very nice


----------



## hippo

martinzx said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is dangerous!! I innocently browse through it and............well I wanted one of them so much I had to have it!!
> 
> Traded it for my Orsa with our very own Dick Browne (who incidentally is an incredibly nice chap and is also my watch hero!). Sorry it's a bad mobile phone pic  I'll do a better one when I have a mo, however it'll be tricky with that case shape so it'll take me a while!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh very nice
Click to expand...

Why thank you sir


----------



## chrisCAL

bowie said:


> i have a black monster that i a have on now,and this one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowie


The Yellow is fantastic, elegant and yet flamboyant - would you mind sharing the model number?

Thanks


----------



## Service Engineer

SEIKO7A38 said:


> stradacab said:
> 
> 
> 
> The time, dates and even the second hands are in the same position- You've got to get out of the house more!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got no idea what a pain in the A$$ it is, re-syncing the dates on 120+ 7A38's at the end of a 30-day month ....
> 
> Oh Sh!t. September. :sweatdrop:
> 
> As for the second hands, many of them stay pretty nigh spot on (or at least +/- 5-10 seconds), once they've been 'tweaked'.
> 
> But just to keep you lot happy, here's another photo.
Click to expand...

Hi Paul,

Just love these. Great picture. Can you advise the part number for the bracelet that you've got on all these three please ? Also are they still available and finally, did they require any modding to get them to fit under the casing ? It's just what I've been looking for to go on my 7A38.

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## Dusty

Three of mine









I like Monsters


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Service Engineer said:


> Can you advise the part number for the bracelet that you've got on all these three please ?
> 
> Also are they still available and finally, did they require any modding to get them to fit under the casing ?


Chris.

All three of those 7A38-7270's are on the correct original bracelet, Seiko p/n B1615S (actually stamped B1615.E).

They're not that easy to find (as spares), but it's unusual to see one of these 7A38's on eBay without its original bracelet.

More often, the issue is either 'stretch', or missing adjustment links. As with the one currently on eBay - item # 230709136740.

That one has only 6 of the original complement of 8 removable adjustment links left (I already asked the seller a question :naughty

- compensated for, in that particular example, by the fitting of a longer 35mm SQ clasp in place of the original 25mm long item.

But I digress .... :yawn:



Service Engineer said:


> It's just what I've been looking for to go on my 7A38.


It's *NOT* what you're looking for, actually, Chris.









The B1615S bracelet is only an 18mm lug width fitting.

Presuming you're referring to your recently acquired 7A38-7010 - you need a *20mm* lug width bracelet.

I have previously posted information on suitable replacement bracelets for Seiko 7A38-701x's in at least 2 other threads:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> However, all is not lost.
> 
> There are other similar-appearing 20mm Seiko bracelets which will fit, and 'look the part' (to the un-initiated).
> 
> I myself have a couple of Seiko p/n B1688S bracelets that I use on my 7A38-701x's when I wear them for any length of time.
> 
> Other similar Seiko bracelets include p/n's B1424S and the slightly heavier G1410S, which isn't quite so wide at the ends.
> 
> Then of course there are all those cheap aftermarket repro' Seiko 20mm bracelets, usually mis-leadingly described as
> 
> SEIKO BRACELET FOR BULLHEAD offered on eBay by 'Mountapo_Merchant' and other Far East eBay sellers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll often see these fitted to 'Frankens', described as 'Original Seiko bracelet', on 7A38's coming out of the Philippines.


Even more recently, here:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> I forgot to mention that there are other similar appearing Seiko bracelets which you could use, such as p/n B1688S:
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> 
> That way I get to wear the watch without putting too much WABI on the original bracelet (which is carefully tucked away).
> 
> 
> 
> I do exactly the same thing myself, sometimes Mike. :grin:
> 
> Take these 2 7A38-701B 'Vulcans':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'beater' on the right is on a non-original bracelet (but still a Seiko bracelet - a p/n B1688S, IIRC :umnik2: )
> 
> I wore it like that to preserve the original bracelet - to prevent it from getting any more stretched - till I sold it.
> 
> That same 'make-do-and-wear' B1688S bracelet has since done time on one of my Orient J39's ....
> 
> and is currently fitted to my 'beater' 7A38-7010, whose bracelet got robbed of links for another.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Service Engineer

Hi Paul,

Many thanks for your usual highly informative and rapid response. :thumbsup:

Thanks also for reminding me that the width I should be looking for is 20mm.

However as I'm not particularly keen on the appearance of the 'Original/Proper' 7A38 segmented bracelet, a bracelet similar to the ones in your picture actually is exactly what I'm looking for.

I realise that to a perfectionist this probably makes me a time-piece Philistine but the watch isn't being restored or put back into 'as new' condition. I simply prefer the look of the bracelets in your picture. Although a piece of string would be an improvement over the Bulova bracelet my 7A38 arrived on.









Regards, Chris

PS. You wouldn't have any 'wrong' bracelets (that any of your purchases arrived wearing) for sale would you ? Good home guaranteed.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Service Engineer said:


> However as I'm not particularly keen on the appearance of the 'Original/Proper' 7A38 segmented bracelet,
> 
> a bracelet similar to the ones in your picture actually is exactly what I'm looking for.


Then you're on your own, I'm afraid, Chris.

Quickly, off the top of my head, one of the few Seiko bracelets that would meet your particular requirements,

i.e., 20mm lug width - suitable to fit hooded lugs and small multi-link construction would be Seiko p/n NA19A.

These were fitted to the 7A28-7100 and 7A28-710A. I suggest you google to find suitable images. Here's one:










Here's another link, but that isn't actually the correct original Seiko bracelet: http://www.watch-colle.com/watch/SK/sk393c/SK-393C.htm

Problem is that there are so many of these out there in collectors hands, wrongly fitted with leather straps,

or incorrect replacement bracelets, that if one did come up on eBay, you'd be competing against them for it.

By far the cheapest and simplest (if not the most aesthetically pleasing) solution would be to fit one of those

'el cheapo after-market' 20mm (non-)Seiko S/S bracelets regularly offered on eBay, as shown in post # 78.



> SEIKO BRACELET FOR BULLHEAD offered on eBay by 'Mountapo_Merchant' and other Far East eBay sellers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll often see these fitted to 'Frankens', described as 'Original Seiko bracelet', on 7A38's coming out of the Philippines.


Indeed, I've just fitted one, as a stop-gap solution, to my recently acquired Orient J39725-70 'beater':










Here's another view showing the re-brushed vintage Orient clasp closer I fitted to it, in place of the 'fake' Seiko clasp:










Pretty it ain't, but it 'works'.



Service Engineer said:


> PS. You wouldn't have any 'wrong' bracelets (that any of your purchases arrived wearing) for sale would you ?


The fact that I had to resort to fitting one of those myself should answer your question. :no:


----------



## Service Engineer

Many thanks for the information and the pictures. Once again, you've helped me out. I do appreciate it.

Regards, Chris


----------



## howie77

No love for the Sumo?

I think that would probably do for me, subject to QC ..


----------



## howie77

bowie said:


> i have a black monster that i a have on now,and this one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowie


Like that Bowie, for me one of the more interesting I've seen in a while..

Unusual shrouded lugs, is that the original strap?


----------



## Monaco

Yep have to say a Seiko is a nice watch to have and with so many to choose from something for everyone to be had :thumbup:


----------



## woody77

hi this bad boy makes a monster look small,only made for a year or so so not many out there all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77

hi this one two imho the best monster .all the best wooody77.


----------



## woody77

hi and i lke these tv dial two .all the best woody77.


----------

